# DVC Frequently Asked Questions



## Hilary

The DIS section on DVC FAQs can be found

here.


----------



## sian1966

hi hilary i am from swansea as well and have just discovered DVC but have'nt got a clue how it works. i know i have to buy points. how many points would £10,000 buy me. as there are 7 of us, myself, my 3 children, my son i law and my grandaughter (another grandaughter due in january) would this amount cover us for a fortnight a year or would we have to pay this amount every year. and what are the extras. we would like a fortnight in late october early november maybe every year or every other year. what i dont understand is can we have a holiday every year for this amount or is this a yearly fee. thanks in advance sian


----------



## Pootle

Hello Sian, and Welcome to the Disboards - not Hilary as you can see, but as I can't sleep this morning, decided to wade in with an answer.

Firstly, I can see you have had some good replies on the US DVC boards.  As you know, the exchange rate is so good now that it's a good time to buy in - if that's what you want to do.

As you now know, your $19,000 should buy you in the region of 200 points, and then annually you have dues to pay, so on 200 points, around $800 at the moment.  I pay mine by cc every January (Nationwide for best rate of course   ).

At my major 'home' of OKW for example - biggest units, cheapest point requirement - 12 nights in 2 bedroom (check-in Sunday, out on Friday) would be 352 points.  If you check in Saturday and out Saturday, those extra 2 weekend nights would push this total up to 464 points.  Many of us try to use those weekend nights of Friday and Saturday sparingly for this reason  .  Even so, you are looking at every other year for your 200 points in a 2 bedroom.

As you have already been told, SSR is the only DVC resort actively being sold by Disney currently, although they will put you on the wait list if you want points elsewhere and insist.  SSR points have a 12 year longer life than all the others.  All of the resorts have their fans so you should take some time to consider what would suit your family's needs best.

I've notched up 10 years of membership and during the last 20 years I've stayed in many, many hotels in the area (normally for a night or two) and even a villa, and for me, nothing can compare - I just love my DVC membership, but it's not a good fit for everybody; lots of research is the key.

Ask all the specific questions you want in the body of this forum with a relevant heading - it will probably be easier to see than tucked away with FAQ's   

Good luck with it


----------

